# Brakpan burnout



## kimbo (26/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Somebody needs to buy that guy a pair of shoes. At least he is protecting his head.


----------



## kimbo (15/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)




----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/10/15)

kimbo said:


>



no gaan bere voor dat jou pa jou moer


----------



## Eequinox (16/10/15)

and this is why we struggle to get a good name for vaping


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> and this is why we struggle to get a good name for vaping



I don't even want to watch that


----------

